# my new T arrived DEAD!



## katness (Dec 5, 2010)

i ordered a T from someone on the forum and it was packaged in with heat packs inside of its cricket tub. i believe this is why it died. im really upset as i was really looking forward to owning a red knee. has anyone else had trouble transporting T's?


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Have you contacted the seller?


----------



## katness (Dec 5, 2010)

Trice said:


> Have you contacted the seller?


yes i have and hes being very unhelpful


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

I've never had this but you should contact the seller, without seeing the actual packaging it's hard to say if the heat packs is what killed the T, but if they were in the same tub it's a possibility.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Name and shame


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Name and shame



Shhh you! 

Katness: Any chance of taking pics of the packaging etc?
Also with regards to classifieds. any sales should be left with an itrader feedback! whether they be good or bad.


----------



## katness (Dec 5, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> I've never had this but you should contact the seller, without seeing the actual packaging it's hard to say if the heat packs is what killed the T, but if they were in the same tub it's a possibility.


packed as, 1 layer of kitchen roll, heatpack,1 layer of kitchenroll, circle hole situating T,1 layer of kitchen roll,heat pack, also noticed on repackaging the tub to check it, it is really tight and does push down so may have squished. then cricket tub but in cardboard box filled in with vermiculite.


----------



## JayW (Dec 14, 2010)

If the seller has made a fault with your item. Contact PayPal and request a refund. Yes you can do this as I have done it myself. If the seller isn't willing to communicate then I'd report them to PayPal. You wont get your money back straight away, but they will give the seller a chance. 

Just a tip for you


----------



## taylor (Aug 20, 2008)

are you sure its dead? T's are a knack of playing dead quite well


----------



## katness (Dec 5, 2010)

JayW said:


> If the seller has made a fault with your item. Contact PayPal and request a refund. Yes you can do this as I have done it myself. If the seller isn't willing to communicate then I'd report them to PayPal. You wont get your money back straight away, but they will give the seller a chance.
> 
> Just a tip for you


can you even do that if payment was sent as a personal gift?


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

katness said:


> packed as, 1 layer of kitchen roll, heatpack,1 layer of kitchenroll, circle hole situating T,1 layer of kitchen roll,heat pack, also noticed on repackaging the tub to check it, it is really tight and does push down so may have squished. then cricket tub but in cardboard box filled in with vermiculite.


Ah right so the heat pack was actually in with the T, not just in the box? And there was 2? I wouldn't expect 2 is needed at this time of year. 



JayW said:


> If the seller has made a fault with your item. Contact PayPal and request a refund. Yes you can do this as I have done it myself. If the seller isn't willing to communicate then I'd report them to PayPal. You wont get your money back straight away, but they will give the seller a chance.
> 
> Just a tip for you


You can't do that if it's sent via gift can you?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I had the same happen a year ago where the seller had put the heat pack right next to the spider's cricket tub. The temp inside the tub was over 90 degrees F, even after 24 hours in the post.

I hope the seller agrees to be reasonable about this.


----------



## cbmark (Feb 23, 2008)

katness said:


> can you even do that if payment was sent as a personal gift?


nope name and shame


----------



## JayW (Dec 14, 2010)

katness said:


> can you even do that if payment was sent as a personal gift?


I think so. If you report them and be honest with them. You are able to send screenshots of the seller saying 'Send as a gift' then you can. You need to show as much evidence as possible. 

The problem you have, is the seller fighting back and saying some bull like 'It was at sellers risk'. Even then PayPal wont give a shit and just rip it straight from their account and back into yours.

I've been and done it many times and had money back in my account within a week most times.


----------



## katness (Dec 5, 2010)

Trice said:


> Shhh you!
> 
> Katness: Any chance of taking pics of the packaging etc?
> Also with regards to classifieds. any sales should be left with an itrader feedback! whether they be good or bad.


just took some pictures now will get them up in a minute


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Did I read correctly that there was only a sheet of kitchen roll separating the T from heat packs top an bottom, If so I would say this on its own would be a high contributing factor to the T's death..... sounds like its cooked it


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> Ah right so the heat pack was actually in with the T, not just in the box? And there was 2? I wouldn't expect 2 is needed at this time of year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JayW (Dec 14, 2010)

> *How do I request a refund?*
> 
> 
> Question : Answer : To request a refund you will need to contact the recipient of the payment and ask that they return the funds to you.
> ...


That's how to request a refund on your own will. Taken from PayPal.com


----------



## JayW (Dec 14, 2010)

How much did you pay for it? and say to the seller, you wish for a refund or a replacement. Send them pics so your talking shi*e. Tell him to have some respect and a back bone.


----------



## katness (Dec 5, 2010)

****warning pic of dead T*****

ok got pictures now, didnt take one of the outer box as its jst a cardboard box filled with vermiculite.

cricket tub unopened









after removing first heat pack









underneath first sheet of kitchen roll









underneath the dead t and one sheet of kitchen roll









doubt you need the last pic just showing kitchen roll on base of tub.



and also tried resolve on Paypal says i cannot as it wasn't to pay for goods


----------



## JoeR (Dec 24, 2009)

Could you please PM who it was so I know for myself... Also have you made 100% sure that the T is actually dead...
thanks
EDIT:
Sorry, I posted same time as you.....doh! 
That shipping looks well dodgy, I've only received a few T's by post and they've not had heat packs that close to the T....
But I'd still appreciate a PM, but theres no need if you don't want. 
Thanks


----------



## KDS (Nov 8, 2008)

HI I wouldn't pay as a gift at all you are paying for goods the seller should work the funds into the price I know people ask for it to be paid as a gift but I would only do so if I had delt with them a few time's regards kim


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

As i said before use the feedback itrader for the sale. So moderators can use information as well as users can such as future buyers.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

KDS said:


> HI I wouldn't pay as a gift at all you are paying for goods the seller should work the funds into the price I know people ask for it to be paid as a gift but I would only do so if I had delt with them a few time's regards kim


 
Totally agree fella for this exact reason!!!


----------



## katness (Dec 5, 2010)

i payed it as a gift because he requested it . i did not kno that it made any difference  ... ive asked for a refund but he basically said its my fault for getting him to send it


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Better still, why not tell us all who has done this so that nobody else has to buy from someone so stupid as to do such a thing? I mean seriously, it's not hard to find out how to package a tarantula.


----------



## JayW (Dec 14, 2010)

katness said:


> and also tried resolve on Paypal says i cannot as it wasn't to pay for goods


Learn something new everyday. Be paying as Goods from now on. 

I know they are from the desert area, but jeez, was the dude high on crack or something?



katness said:


> i payed it as a gift because he requested it . i did not kno that it made any difference :sad: ... ive asked for a refund but he basically said its my fault for getting him to send it :sad:


Only has consideration for himself then.


----------



## Sean239 (Jan 14, 2011)

Here is some pictures of my packaging ( without heatpack ) and the spiders i sent both arrived safley and alive Note: if i added a heat pack i would have put at least 10 layers and newspaper over the heatpack! then more paper then the tub with a thermomiter and leave it for 24 hours to see the temp and if is to much i will just insulate the whole box with shredded newspaper and paper and , or polystyrine nuts instead of heat pack  anyway here are the pics  


































NOTE: the spider was not in the box when theese pictures were taken  
also what i do is send pictures of the packaging to te buyer before i send so they can say i am happy with that or not and if not make it alot more for them  
hopethis helps 
and sorry to hear about the T!! RIP little guy


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

katness said:


> i payed it as a gift because he requested it . i did not kno that it made any difference  ... ive asked for a refund but he basically said its my fault for getting him to send it


I'm really sorry to hear that.  Most of us send money via gift, it's just a risk we take unfortunately, at least you know now for future if you want to make any kind of claim it needs to be send different. 

It's not your fault at all, it's his.



mcluskyisms said:


> Better still, why not tell us all who has done this so that nobody else has to buy from someone so stupid as to do such a thing? I mean seriously, it's not hard to find out how to package a tarantula.


I agree, I wouldn't want to buy from this person, he sounds horrible.


----------



## katness (Dec 5, 2010)

JayW said:


> How much did you pay for it? and say to the seller, you wish for a refund or a replacement. Send them pics so your talking shi*e. Tell him to have some respect and a back bone.


i payed £35 :O i have asked for a refund but he says its my fault becasue i requested he put a heat pack in outer box .


----------



## JayW (Dec 14, 2010)

katness said:


> i payed £35 :O i have asked for a refund but he says its my fault becasue i requested he put a heat pack in outer box .


So not only is he a jerk, he's a retard also? - jeez, this guy does need to be named for sure.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

katness said:


> i payed £35 :O i have asked for a refund but he says its my fault becasue i requested he put a heat pack in outer box .


Who is it? Why do you feel the need to protect his identity?


----------



## katness (Dec 5, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> Who is it? Why do you feel the need to protect his identity?


because im not like that but i do think that you should all know incase it happens to you. but not sure if i am allowed???


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Again, to everyone I'd state that we have classifieds threads as part of the classifieds rules sticky that advise against payment using "gifts". A gift is exactly that.

Things to do would be - leave feedback on the iTrader. 

It's amazing how many people don't, and then there's no paper trail if this were to happen again.

Second of all, report the advert and any relevent pm's to the mod team using the little red triangle. Perhaps the seller in question has done this before. That would warrant further action. 

No naming and shaming for now please - this could well be an honest (if ignorant) mistake on behalf of a new keeper.


----------



## Sean239 (Jan 14, 2011)

katness if you look on page 3 near the bottom that is how i pack mine for postage with and without heat packs  and they all arrived safe and sound  hope it helps RIP red knee


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

katness said:


> because im not like that but i do think that you should all know incase it happens to you. but not sure if i am allowed???


Well its up to you, It isnt against forum rules to name and shame a dodgy seller. I dont see why you wouldn't want to name them TBH, they've killed a tarantula through negligence and charged you £35 for the pleasure...


----------



## katness (Dec 5, 2010)

GRB said:


> Again, to everyone I'd state that we have classifieds threads as part of the classifieds rules sticky that advise against payment using "gifts". A gift is exactly that.
> 
> Things to do would be - leave feedback on the iTrader.
> 
> ...


i have left feedback . i dont know what the red triangle is? but will have a look . thanks for the help


----------



## katness (Dec 5, 2010)

Sean239 said:


> katness if you look on page 3 near the bottom that is how i pack mine for postage with and without heat packs  and they all arrived safe and sound  hope it helps RIP red knee


 yeah i did see  good packing .. you dont happen to have a red knee do you ?


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

That^ it's in the top right of the post and in private messages. Sends a report staright to the mod section. 

Not trying to sound harsh, but I would also suggest reading through the forum FAQs since the report function, classifieds advice and other useful info is indeed hidden there  It's worth a look, and I'm not just saying that because I "have" to!


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

katness said:


> packed as, 1 layer of kitchen roll, heatpack,1 layer of kitchenroll, circle hole situating T,1 layer of kitchen roll,heat pack, also noticed on repackaging the tub to check it, it is really tight and does push down so may have squished. then cricket tub but in cardboard box filled in with vermiculite.


Sounds like the T was roasted alive without a doubt. Plus, two heatpacks means very little humidity. Never stood a chance :eek4:


----------



## katness (Dec 5, 2010)

GRB said:


> [URL=http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/images/buttons/report.gif]image[/URL]
> 
> That^ it's in the top right of the post and in private messages. Sends a report staright to the mod section.
> 
> Not trying to sound harsh, but I would also suggest reading through the forum FAQs since the report function, classifieds advice and other useful info is indeed hidden there  It's worth a look, and I'm not just saying that because I "have" to!


thank you  yeah i will read through them ... just didnt know what to do so i though i would ask


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I've seen the feedback and have started discussion in the mod section. I'll keep an eye on tit for tat feedback as well.


----------



## Sean239 (Jan 14, 2011)

could probalyl find ya one ? and send ya the link  or sell ya one my self wont take me long to get it in probs be 30 or under ?


----------



## katness (Dec 5, 2010)

GRB said:


> I've seen the feedback and have started discussion in the mod section.


thankyou .


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

With all due respect to the mods why can't this individual be named if they are not being amicable? I have purchased many Ts through this forum and trust is a very important aspect in doing so. I for one would like to be protected against sellers like this.


----------



## katness (Dec 5, 2010)

Sean239 said:


> could probalyl find ya one ? and send ya the link  or sell ya one my self wont take me long to get it in probs be 30 or under ?


lol thanks . but i dont have the money for it now  as i wasted £35 . i will be wanting one when i have been paid tho  thankyou


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

chalky76 said:


> With all due respect to the mods why can't this individual be named if they are not being amicable? I have purchased many Ts through this forum and trust is a very important aspect in doing so. I for one would like to be protected against sellers like this.


Doesn't take much uncovering whom the seller was if you look through the feedback system correctly 

I certainly wont be having anything to do with him.


----------



## katness (Dec 5, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> Doesn't take much uncovering whom the seller was if you look through the feedback system correctly
> 
> I certainly wont be having anything to do with him.


sneaky  hehe


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

chalky76 said:


> With all due respect to the mods why can't this individual be named if they are not being amicable? I have purchased many Ts through this forum and trust is a very important aspect in doing so. I for one would like to be protected against sellers like this.


If people use the iTrader system and read the classifieds FAQ before then the risk is generally quite low. We do a lot behind the scenes, but cannot protect if buyers do not also protect themselves, if you get my meaning. 

The reason they cannot be named is because this is one side of the story - we've had it in the past where someone with a vendetta has made accusations without any substance, so we have to consider the evidence from both sides first.


----------



## JayW (Dec 14, 2010)

He lives kinda near Kerry haha. She wont be impressed  Seen that name a lot also lol


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

mcluskyisms said:


> Doesn't take much uncovering whom the seller was if you look through the feedback system correctly
> 
> I certainly wont be having anything to do with him.


Ok I'm totally blond. Where is the feedback section?


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> Doesn't take much uncovering whom the seller was if you look through the feedback system correctly
> 
> I certainly wont be having anything to do with him.


I just went and had a look. :blush: That person is a joke, just look at the posts in the OTF, I've even put then on ignore I can't stand them. 

OP sorry you had to get involved with them, shame you didn't know what they were like.


----------



## JayW (Dec 14, 2010)

chalky76 said:


> Ok I'm totally blond. Where is the feedback section?


Go to Kat's profile. You will see 'About me' etc in tabs, click feedback, then feedback left for others


----------



## katness (Dec 5, 2010)

lol now im going to be profile stalked


----------



## JayW (Dec 14, 2010)

katness said:


> lol now im going to be profile stalked



My bad :whistling2:


----------



## KDS (Nov 8, 2008)

*Feedback*

Yeah I've just checked for myself I dont think he will be selling a lot more on here


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Dr3d said:


> vivalabam said:
> 
> 
> > Ah right so the heat pack was actually in with the T, not just in the box? And there was 2? I wouldn't expect 2 is needed at this time of year.
> ...


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

I know the person from the OTF and they they couldn't care less about anything.


----------



## Sean239 (Jan 14, 2011)

Well i know the seller's name now so shant be buying from him


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

Why can't some people just man up and accept responsibility for their actions/fu&k ups. 99% of people that send T's through the post actually take great care in making sure they're safe and in suitable conditions. This person obviously didn't give a [email protected] about the spider and just did it how he thought. Someone thats been a member on here with well over 4000 post surely has seen something on here about packaging etc. 

Sorry for your loss hun and hopefully he'll grow a spine and sort you out with a refund.

I'll be doing a step by step guide on how i package my T's later this evening as i think it needs to be done, which I've had numerous praises for and hopefully people will follow it. : victory:


----------



## Sean239 (Jan 14, 2011)

i used this thread and every spider i have sent have arrived perfectly fine and healthy  

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...8633-sending-tarantulas-through-post-how.html


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

invertasnakes said:


> Why can't some people just man up and accept responsibility for their actions/fu&k ups. 99% of people that send T's through the post actually take great care in making sure they're safe and in suitable conditions. This person obviously didn't give a [email protected] about the spider and just did it how he thought. Someone thats been a member on here with well over 4000 post surely has seen something on here about packaging etc.
> 
> Sorry for your loss hun and hopefully he'll grow a spine and sort you out with a refund.
> 
> I'll be doing a step by step guide on how i package my T's later this evening as i think it needs to be done, which I've had numerous praises for and hopefully people will follow it. : victory:


They are an OTF troll, that's where all the posts come from. I mean they have a topic going at the moment called 'kill the poor', not exactly good credibility. :devil:


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Well I've had a look and there is no feedback in the last month. Unless I'm still being blond.


----------



## katness (Dec 5, 2010)

i think he did care for the T . just didnt research enough into how to send it safely.  poor spider i feel really bad that hes dead becasue of me


----------



## dodgy (Sep 15, 2009)

look on kats profile in the feedback bit.

it would have been fine if he hadn't put any heat packs in at all...


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

katness said:


> i think he did care for the T . just didnt research enough into how to send it safely.  poor spider i feel really bad that hes dead becasue of me


It's not your fault, it's his. He didn't package it right. If he had cared enough to do the correct packaging the T would still be alive and healthy. If you didn't buy it someone else would and the same thing would have happened, so don't blam yourself.


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Well b#€•+<~s to it Im looking for the seller on my iPhone but can't seem to find him/her so easiest thing to do is stop buying from the classifieds on here till one of the mods sorts something out and allows us to know who he/she is!!!


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> It's not your fault, it's his. He didn't package it right. If he had cared enough to do the correct packaging the T would still be alive and healthy. If you didn't buy it someone else would and the same thing would have happened, so don't blam yourself.


Very true. Its seems it was inevitable so dont beat yourself up about it. : victory:


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Tanks for the PMs jumped on the desktop and found it strait away. Now added to the ignore list. TOOL


----------



## JayW (Dec 14, 2010)

chalky76 said:


> Tanks for the PMs jumped on the desktop and found it strait away. Now added to the ignore list. TOOL


haha, I was about to PM you the username. :bash:


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

His packaging wasn't bad, just ignorant in the way he used the heatpacks.
Though as the DOA is due to him he should refund you.
There is already a packaging guide.:no1:


----------



## katness (Dec 5, 2010)

Stelios said:


> His packaging wasn't bad, just ignorant in the way he used the heatpacks.
> Though as the DOA is due to him he should refund you.
> There is already a packaging guide.:no1:


i know, he did use a guide for packaging which i ok'd cus that looked perfectly fine, but then day after i just asked if he was going to put a heat pack in cus of the cold weather at night, so he says its my fault because i asked for a heatpack  
oh well


----------



## JayW (Dec 14, 2010)

katness said:


> i know, he did use a guide for packaging which i ok'd cus that looked perfectly fine, but then day after i just asked if he was going to put a heat pack in cus of the cold weather at night, so he says its my fault because i asked for a heatpack
> oh well


In a pst before hand you did state you want it outside the box. Plus you asked for a heat pack not packs


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

katness said:


> i know, he did use a guide for packaging which i ok'd cus that looked perfectly fine, but then day after i just asked if he was going to put a heat pack in cus of the cold weather at night, so he says its my fault because i asked for a heatpack
> oh well


you asked for A heatpack. NOT 2


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

Phone Paypal and tell them that he told you that you had to use Gift, or tricked you into using it?

Did you fund the payment with a card? You might be able to do a chargeback.

Both could be a long shot but it's maybe worth a try.


----------



## katness (Dec 5, 2010)

Juzza12 said:


> Phone Paypal and tell them that he told you that you had to use Gift, or tricked you into using it?
> 
> Did you fund the payment with a card? You might be able to do a chargeback.
> 
> Both could be a long shot but it's maybe worth a try.


thanks il give it a try . yeah i paid with direct bank through paypal . i have the email with him asking for it in gift form too


----------



## Pincer (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey Kat let's go burn this tit out!! Can you get his address through paypal when you ring them


----------



## JayW (Dec 14, 2010)

Juzza12 said:


> Phone Paypal and tell them that he told you that you had to use Gift, or *tricked you into using it?*
> 
> Did you fund the payment with a card? You might be able to do a chargeback.
> 
> Both could be a long shot but it's maybe worth a try.


She needs to watch what she is agreeing too on here and what she does say to PayPal though. For all you know he could be reading this and taking shots as evidence on advice. You know what companies are like these days.


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

Its not your fault for asking for a heat pack. It is standard practice to use a heat pack when the night time temps are below 10c.
The bloke is clearly an R-tard.
The lesson here is never pay by gift, offer to pay the fee, and if they say no, walk away.
Also think twice about buying off someone with no feedback.


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

vivalabam said:


> It's not your fault, it's his. He didn't package it right. If he had cared enough to do the correct packaging the T would still be alive and healthy. If you didn't buy it someone else would and the same thing would have happened, so don't blame yourself.


 I agree totally, you must not blame yourself, you didn't know he'd send it like that or be such a pain after. How he can try to use you asking for A heatpack as an excuse for him putting two in directly with the poor thing I don't know, just shows he is trying to wriggle out of giving you your money back. Having had a dodgy seller a couple of months back not send my order and then be a pain in that *donkey* to get hold of or get answers from I know all about the lame excuses.

Added him to my blocked list to avoid in future.


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

JayW said:


> She needs to watch what she is agreeing too on here and what she does say to PayPal though. For all you know he could be reading this and taking shots as evidence on advice. You know what companies are like these days.


He's no company:whistling2: See Kat, I told you what people think of him:devil: Shame I didn't know it was him you were getting it from beforehand Although naming & shaming isn't allowed, I don't think it matters in this case as reading the majority of his posts he's just a forum troll anyway:devil:


----------



## JayW (Dec 14, 2010)

andy007 said:


> He's no company:whistling2: See Kat, I told you what people think of him:devil: Shame I didn't know it was him you were getting it from beforehand Although naming & shaming isn't allowed, I don't think it matters in this case as reading the majority of his posts he's just a forum troll anyway:devil:


Company was towards PayPal :whistling2:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I just want to remind everyone, whilst I understand this is an emotional matter that threats of violence towards other users, or insults, are not acceptable. I hope that the other party will come forward and put their side of the story, and that both the buyer and the seller can work out an acceptable resolution, in the meantime, please do not threaten people, PM them with abuse or insult them. The rules still apply


----------



## Pincer (Dec 2, 2010)

Athravan said:


> I just want to remind everyone, whilst I understand this is an emotional matter that threats of violence towards other users, or insults, are not acceptable. I hope that the other party will come forward and put their side of the story, and that both the buyer and the seller can work out an acceptable resolution, in the meantime, please do not threaten people, PM them with abuse or insult them. The rules still apply


 
Agreed appologys my comment was a little ott, will you forgive me :2thumb:


----------



## oliwilliams (Feb 23, 2010)

so how come everyone can give directions to find out a name but not just put up that it was krytes?


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

JayW said:


> Company was towards PayPal :whistling2:


Ah cool: victory:


----------



## katness (Dec 5, 2010)

oliwilliams said:


> so how come everyone can give directions to find out a name but not just put up that it was krytes?


because i don't want this being a hate thread.
i just wanted help and advice as to what i can do to sort out this situation, and it becomes unfair on the seller if it is just a mistake in his packing, and not mistreatment as everyone seems to be suggesting.I do believe he cared about his T just made a mistake with packaging, i just wished to know everyones views if it was the method it was packed caused the T's death.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Glad someone finally said who. Although he obviously tried it was just error I wouldst slate him although he defanatly owes u a refund


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Kat you dont need to defend the seller if he is, as you have said, not being reasonable. I've never shipped T's myself, received quite a few, but even I can see how placing 2 heatpacks right next to it wouldn't be good. If the seller hadn't himself shipped T's either he should have taken some advice prior to packing it up.

Obviously the cause of death could have been something else, but I very much doubt it:whistling2: If it was a mistake, then he needs to accept the mistake and play fair. Blaming you is NO argument as the packaging was his responsibility:whip:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm only slate him because I already know him and don't like him, not just because of this topic. :whistling2:


----------



## G18241 (Feb 28, 2009)

Awww, sorry to hear about your T 

Was only the other day i was talking to you in your thread about them.

Hope you get this resolved and atleast get a refund 

Just shown the pictures of the packaging to my missus, she knows nothing about how to package a spider but even she realised that was NOT how to do it...common sense says dont pout a very hot pack bang next to a fragile spider


----------



## JayW (Dec 14, 2010)

People are saying don't flame him etc. To be honest, he needs to be named due to the fact he's acting like a child about it. Kat didn't need to post a topic asking for advice. Instead she has had to due to him turning the tables and blamming her. 
Someone said it might of been by something else... but he has gone straight up and said it's Kat's fault. 

If the guy had brains, he'd be a lot more of a hazard, that's for sure. The rule 'Do not name people' screw that, the dude needs a lesson bringing to him and what if it was someone else? they could of reacted a lot worse. 

He should send a refund, simple.

To be honest you'd get more sense going to the local park and going on the round about as that's all this topic will do now.


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

just goes to show, even if you have nearly 4500 total posts you still have to be careful with people on here


----------

